# Hot Heat



## LeeWT (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been on expatforum two hours a day for the last couple of weeks and the moderaters and others have been so helpful at giving me a realistic idea of what to expect financially and culturally.

My remaining worry is the heat. I'm Irish with red hair and my little girl is blonde. I really am worried about how the summer will pan out as I sometimes struggle with 25 degrees in spain in may!

can the experts tell me how you cope or if it gets easier? I'm hoping to arrive in january and therefore acclimatise but the reality is that your January is hotter than anything we get here!!

all comments appreciated..

lee


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi my name's Jan and I'm from Australia. You probably won't spend much time out doors during the day most people don't, and you do acclimatise to the heat I have a friend whose from Melbourne and she and her 2 little girls are red heads and fair, they don't go out in the sun, and felt the heat at first too but they are fine now the heat doesn't bother any of us at all and thats within 6 weeks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree. It won't take you long at all to aclimatise and everywhere has A/C so other than the run from the building to the car and vice versa, you won't really feel it. I would recommend that you use plenty of sun tan lotion on your little girl as children burn a lot more easily. You would still need to bring a couple of jumpers as it does get considerably cooler in the evening during the 'winter' months!


----------



## LeeWT (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for the reassurance i feel bit better now. i'm sure we'll manage. it's mother's guilt i suppose, she's so young that she wont remember this so the experience is really for us but i dont want her to be miserable or cooped up..


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

LeeWT said:


> thanks for the reassurance i feel bit better now. i'm sure we'll manage. it's mother's guilt i suppose, she's so young that she wont remember this so the experience is really for us but i dont want her to be miserable or cooped up..


Don't worry! There are so many things for children of all ages to do here and your little one will not be stuck inside. True, children sometimes take a little bit of time to sette but other than that, it could only ever be a positive experience for your daughter. If you're happy, she will pick up on all the good vibes and in turn she will be happy! 

There's also a very good Irish community here, so you will also not be stuck indoors!


----------



## LeeWT (Sep 19, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Don't worry! There are so many things for children of all ages to do here and your little one will not be stuck inside. True, children sometimes take a little bit of time to sette but other than that, it could only ever be a positive experience for your daughter. If you're happy, she will pick up on all the good vibes and in turn she will be happy!
> 
> There's also a very good Irish community here, so you will also not be stuck indoors!


good to hear! i've lived away from dublin for the last 6 years so maybe i'll go to dubai to get my accent back.

silly question but am i better buying suncreams here or are there better specialised ones out there?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

LeeWT said:


> good to hear! i've lived away from dublin for the last 6 years so maybe i'll go to dubai to get my accent back.
> 
> silly question but am i better buying suncreams here or are there better specialised ones out there?


I would say bring one or two bottles and then buy whatever you need here. You will find all the major EU brands in the shops -too many brands in fact - you'll be spoilt for choice! Plus, you will need the space in your suitcase for more important/essential stuff like your clothes, photos, etc!


----------

